# Fish Bottling Recipes?



## #1DEER 1-I

Well, I got some deer meat bottled this week, and like it and was wondering since I'm going fishing this week what a good recipe for bottling fish is? Specifically rainbow trout.


----------



## Nor-tah

Repeter has one. Not sure how he does it but its good!


----------



## wyogoob

We have several recipes for canning trout or salmon. This is our favorite:

*Canned trout or salmon - 1 pint

Ingredients:
1 lb of fish fillets
Soaking solution 
1 tsp salt

Instructions:
Fillet fish, cut into 3" chunks. Leave the skin on.
Make a soaking solution of 1/2 cup of salt with 1 gallon of water.
Soak fish in solution for 1 to 2 hours and then rinse off the slime and any blood.
Pack fish, skin up against glass, in sterilized 1-pint jars.
Leave 3/4" to 1" headspace.
Sprinkle 1 tsp salt on top of fish.
Add sterilized lids and rings.
Process in pressure cooker (weighted guage) at 15 lbs for 90 minutes. (7000' elevation)*

We like ours in 1/2 pint jars. Just cut the salt in half.

I have other fish canning recipes if you like.

Good luck.


----------



## Packfish

Bottled fish(any fish works but Whitefish are excellent)

In one pint bottle put.....

1 bay leaf on bottom
Pack fish tightly to within one inch of top (do not add water)
½ teaspoon lemon pepper
½ teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon Caesar Italian salad dressing (oil)
or
1 tablespoon Catalina dressing
Or
1 tablespoon French dressing(this colors light fish to look more like salmon)
½ Jalapeno pepper (cut up) 

Add enough water in cooker to cover bottles about ½ way.(not real critical, just don’t cover the lids. Boil flats before using to sterilize.(tip-alternate how flats are placed in to boil and they will be a lot easier to get apart) Make sure bottles and lids are washed clean. Add all ingredients to bottles. Don’t over fill. If the ingredients boil out, you may not get a good seal. Clean lip of bottle with a damp rag just before the flat in placed on.(very important or it may not seal) Put on rings and tighten fairly tight(you don’t have to be a gorilla) Place bottles in cooker and secure cooker lid. Turn on heat but have the pet**** open or the weight off. After steam is coming out of the hole pretty good(usually takes about 10 minutes) flip pet**** shut or place weight on. Watch pressure rise and start timing the 110 minutes when it reaches 13#. You will have to turn the heat down now to maintain the correct pressure. Dependant on your stove, it will be somewhere between low and medium.(You will learn to make adjustments slightly before needed. i.e.: If pressure is climbing, turn down before you reach 13#) Cook at 13# in pressure cooker for a minimum of 110 minutes(for 4700 foot altitude) This is plenty of time but is a measure of safety and doesn’t hurt the fish. When time is up, turn off heat and leave it alone until the pressure reads zero. Don’t try and open early or the escaping steam can suck the juices out of the bottles. Open cooker and remove bottles. Let them sit undisturbed until they “pop” and seal. Occasionally one will not seal. Don’t worry, just refrigerate and eat it.


----------



## truemule

wyogoob said:


> We have several recipes for canning trout or salmon.
> 
> *I have other fish canning recipes if you like.*
> 
> Good luck.


I would very much like more recipes if your willing to share.


----------



## wyogoob

Packfish said:


> Bottled fish(any fish works but Whitefish are excellent)
> 
> In one pint bottle put.....
> 
> 1 bay leaf on bottom
> Pack fish tightly to within one inch of top (do not add water)
> ½ teaspoon lemon pepper
> ½ teaspoon salt
> 1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
> 1 tablespoon Caesar Italian salad dressing (oil)
> or
> 1 tablespoon Catalina dressing
> Or
> 1 tablespoon French dressing(this colors light fish to look more like salmon)
> ½ Jalapeno pepper (cut up)
> 
> Add enough water in cooker to cover bottles about ½ way.(not real critical, just don't cover the lids. Boil flats before using to sterilize.(tip-alternate how flats are placed in to boil and they will be a lot easier to get apart) Make sure bottles and lids are washed clean. Add all ingredients to bottles. Don't over fill. If the ingredients boil out, you may not get a good seal. Clean lip of bottle with a damp rag just before the flat in placed on.(very important or it may not seal) Put on rings and tighten fairly tight(you don't have to be a gorilla) Place bottles in cooker and secure cooker lid. Turn on heat but have the pet**** open or the weight off. After steam is coming out of the hole pretty good(usually takes about 10 minutes) flip pet**** shut or place weight on. Watch pressure rise and start timing the 110 minutes when it reaches 13#. You will have to turn the heat down now to maintain the correct pressure. Dependant on your stove, it will be somewhere between low and medium.(You will learn to make adjustments slightly before needed. i.e.: If pressure is climbing, turn down before you reach 13#) Cook at 13# in pressure cooker for a minimum of 110 minutes(for 4700 foot altitude) This is plenty of time but is a measure of safety and doesn't hurt the fish. When time is up, turn off heat and leave it alone until the pressure reads zero. Don't try and open early or the escaping steam can suck the juices out of the bottles. Open cooker and remove bottles. Let them sit undisturbed until they "pop" and seal. Occasionally one will not seal. Don't worry, just refrigerate and eat it.


That's a goodun', great processing instructions. Is the fish filleted? bone-in? skin on?


----------



## wyogoob

truemule said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have several recipes for canning trout or salmon.
> 
> *I have other fish canning recipes if you like.*
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> I would very much like more recipes if your willing to share.
Click to expand...

Here's one:
*Steak the fish, leaving the bones and skin intact. 
Add 2 tbsp of vinegar.
And then follow the same basic recipe I posted above to can the fish.*

Another:
*Add 2 tbsp of ketchup. 
And then follow the same basic recipe as I posted above to can the fish.*

Experiment some. Bay leaf, onion, peppercorns, whole allspice, even white wine goes well with canned fish.

Note: My process time and pressure is for Evanston WY, 7500' elevation.


----------



## Packfish

I try to fillet- I do skin but the bone deal- unless they are large will be nada once they are pressure cooked.


----------



## wyogoob

Packfish said:


> I try to fillet- I do skin but the bone deal- unless they are large will be nada once they are pressure cooked.


yep


----------



## truemule

So If I leave the bones in a trout and bottle it, the bones will be soft after pressure cooking? What about the skin? Does it all just come out like a sardine and you can eat the whole thing?


----------



## wyogoob

truemule said:


> So If I leave the bones in a trout and bottle it, the bones will be soft after pressure cooking? What about the skin? Does it all just come out like a sardine and you can eat the whole thing?


yes


----------

